# wood toners/trans. stains



## tsunamicontract

Anyone have recommendations with wood toners (or transparent stains)?
Landscaper is building a new deck on a big house I am working on, they showed the HO sikens DEK, I told HO there was not enough ground clearance for that and the HO did not like satin finish. After many phone calls landscaper is just going to sub me to stain it because he realized he is not a paint guru. HO wants natural tone look. What is better, toner or trans. stain? Who's brand? Anyone use superdeck? Any recommendations would be great.


----------



## PVPainter

If it was me, I would use Cabot's Clear Solution, in natural. Its got a little bit of color in it, but all that truly clear stuff has no UV protection, and is already failing in about 6 months. I have used that product for boatloads of jobs that are like you described, and have yet to go back and see a problem.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Clear Solution is a good choice, I think Scott (VP) will vouch for it too.


----------



## tsunamicontract

This is why I love this site. 2 hours later and I have two recommendations on a product. So PVP, works well for new all cedar decks?


----------



## tsunamicontract

hmm, ok so it doesn't say if it is best dipped, or even coated all 6 sides? Will sanding (RO 120) be enough prep or should I wash it with tsp first to raise the grain a lil? Sand and then tack?


----------



## PVPainter

I would do your normal amount of prep, nothing ecessive. I can tell you though whatever your estimate is for gallons add on probably another 10% at least of what you thought (you can pretty much pour it on and watch it sink in). The only problem I have ever had with that stuff was my own fault, stay right up with a really wet edge. It doesnt look like it will lap, but it does, and fast. Other than that its two thumbs up


----------



## Kennedy

Ready Seal is an easy to apply, non-lappng, non-film, forming transparent stain. 98% of the clients will pick the Nat. Cedar. The best part is that maintenance is very easy for future work and never needs stripping. 

http://readyseal.com/home.asp


----------



## johnisimpson

i second the info on Ready Seal. I've been using it for more than 6 years, so i've got plenty of experience and history with it and am overall very satisfied with the results we've gotten. the wood needs to be cleaned well and it needs an acid neutralizer as Ready Seal prefers an acidic deck over an alkaline one. also, you'll have the best success if you keep applying light coats until the wood is saturated with the stain, but don't let multiple coats scare you. this is the easiest product to work with. most of my clients choose the "light brown" but it is very similar to the nat. cedar.

good luck


----------



## johnisimpson

just went back through this thread and had one more thought. when sanding, we normally try to stick to 80 grit as our finest. sometimes anything finer will begin to close the wood up and keep it from absorbing as much stain as it would otherwise.


----------



## tsunamicontract

We tried 80, it left swirl marks, dropped it down to 120. Gotta try me some ready seal though.


----------



## johnisimpson

ready seal is great and the claims of no lapping, running, etc. really are true. i love every job that i can use it on.


----------



## Duke of Kent

I have used Superdeck for many years now (about 15) and have found it to be a great product that is very forgiving and great in cold climate applications. One client I had would have her 70 year old father come every year and apply a new coat to her deck. The deck would immediately be restored to it's new condition. It involves almost no preparation to the deck surface. I have at times gone back to do new coats over decks I had done in the past and would use Dekswood or a Behr wood restorer before application. A long handled scrub brush and scrubbing were all that was needed. After applying the Superdeck the deck would look like new again. It does fade out in a years time which requires a re-application to keep the quality of finish at 100%. I haven't used the Ready Seal and am interested in how it keeps up and how much preparation is needed to re-apply. The Superdeck had virtually zero lapping. In fact you can stop one day, come back the next and begin where you left off. After an hour or so you won't be able to tell where you started again. Is Ready Seal as forgiving? Does it peel or flake? And how long does an application keep it's new appearance?


----------



## EricTheHandyman

PVPainter said:


> If it was me, I would use Cabot's Clear Solution, in natural. Its got a little bit of color in it, but all that truly clear stuff has no UV protection, and is already failing in about 6 months. I have used that product for boatloads of jobs that are like you described, and have yet to go back and see a problem.





MAK-Deco said:


> Clear Solution is a good choice, I think Scott (VP) will vouch for it too.


This is also my choice, in my climate the deck needs to be re-done about every other year though.


----------



## 4ThGeneration

*Old Thread, but still is relative.*

I would suggest either Armstrong-Clark as it has non drying and drying oils and easy to apply or the old stand by, ready Seal.


----------



## MAK-Deco

4ThGeneration said:


> I would suggest either Armstrong-Clark as it has non drying and drying oils and easy to apply or the old stand by, ready Seal.



I just recommended Arm Clark in another thread as I was just introduced to that recently and was impressed.


----------



## tsunamicontract

Anyone use Rymar?


----------



## [email protected]

I just landed a deck restoration project and the previous product was Behr. I'm going to use Cabot this time around. I'm not familiar with Cabot so my questions could seem of lower educational quality... go figure...

Is there a recommended stripper for Cabots or would the SW Stain and Sealer remover be fine?

Is the Cabots most prefered in oil? ( I like oil )

How is the overlapping issue with Cabots as compared to Ready Seal?

How soon can Cabots be applied after the stripping and brightening process? (this is a low lvl deck, the underside is not part of the processes)

After the deck is stained, how easy is it to restain without the need to strip it again? Maybe with a good wash and restain? This is really the important issue with the HO.


----------



## MAK-Deco

[email protected] said:


> I just landed a deck restoration project and the previous product was Behr. I'm going to use Cabot this time around. I'm not familiar with Cabot so my questions could seem of lower educational quality... go figure...
> 
> Is there a recommended stripper for Cabots or would the SW Stain and Sealer remover be fine?
> 
> Is the Cabots most prefered in oil? ( I like oil )
> 
> How is the overlapping issue with Cabots as compared to Ready Seal?
> 
> How soon can Cabots be applied after the stripping and brightening process? (this is a low lvl deck, the underside is not part of the processes)
> 
> After the deck is stained, how easy is it to restain without the need to strip it again? Maybe with a good wash and restain? This is really the important issue with the HO.


If your looking for something that can just be cleaned and hit again w/o building up to much film you want to use Clear Solution. Any other Cabot's have pigment and will build up if just cleaned and re applied.


----------



## MAK-Deco

tsunamicontract said:


> Anyone use Rymar?


never heard of it Tsun


----------



## cande

Armstrong-Clark is great. Jake Clark is the owner. I sent an email to their general email box with a question one night and 5 minutes later he called me and told me about his products and gave me his personal cell number. That's customer service! West Coast - order it straight from the manufacturer. East - The Sealer Store. They had a deal where they would give a 5er to new customers. I got one, no shipping or anything. They UPS'd it right to me. Not sure if it's still going on or not, but it might be worth a try. The midwest has another distributor, cant remember the name.


----------



## cande

Oh, and the stain is really good, forgot to say that.


----------



## MAK-Deco

cande said:


> Armstrong-Clark is great. Jake Clark is the owner. I sent an email to their general email box with a question one night and 5 minutes later he called me and told me about his products and gave me his personal cell number. That's customer service! West Coast - order it straight from the manufacturer. East - The Sealer Store. They had a deal where they would give a 5er to new customers. I got one, no shipping or anything. They UPS'd it right to me. Not sure if it's still going on or not, but it might be worth a try. The midwest has another distributor, cant remember the name.


here in Midwest is Thestainshop out of MI.


----------

